# Player Comparison: Francisco Garcia



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Who does Garcia remind you of? A couple that come to mind are AK47 and Tayshaun Prince.


----------



## beemerr23 (Feb 5, 2006)

He's very much like Tayshaun right now, but not quite the defensive presence that AK47 is. However, I think Garcia has a better outside shot.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Kinda reminds me of Reggie Miller a little bit.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

haven't seen enough of him to make a great comparison, but for now i say Jamal Mashburn


----------



## The_Notic (Nov 10, 2005)

Joe Johnson/Steve Smith (early). Big guy, round 6'7-6'8. Wicked outside jumpshot. Can play 1-3. Very underated courtvision. (Check out todays top 10). But Garcia is already ahead of Joe Johnson defensively and does not have anywhere near the amount of freedom that Joe has. 

Trade Garcia to Toronto!!!!!!! Plz. 

Why did we draft Joey Graham ahead of Garcia :upset:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

The_Notic said:


> Joe Johnson/Steve Smith (early). Big guy, round 6'7-6'8. Wicked outside jumpshot. Can play 1-3. Very underated courtvision. (Check out todays top 10). But Garcia is already ahead of Joe Johnson defensively and does not have anywhere near the amount of freedom that Joe has.
> 
> Trade Garcia to Toronto!!!!!!! Plz.
> 
> Why did we draft Joey Graham ahead of Garcia :upset:


B/C ROB BABCOCK WAS UR GM THEN :rotf:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Martin and Garcia remind me of what Turkoglu and Christie should have been. Keep in mind both guys can shoot the basketball. If Artest has his head on straight, this team can make it back to the WC Finals next season IMO. Artest is the key to turning this team into a Title Contender IMO. It's good they traded for him now, because they may not have gotten Martin and Garcia otherwise.


----------



## The_Notic (Nov 10, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> B/C ROB BABCOCK WAS UR GM THEN :rotf:


We did get Charlie "What the ... is Rob Babcock thinking" Villeneuava at 7.

It was kinda weird because i wasn't that mad about drafting CV, but then at pick 16 i wanted either Granger of Garcia. Then we draft Joey, and for some odd reason the announcers were praising babcock for that pick, and not #7. Weird!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

The_Notic said:


> We did get Charlie "What the ... is Rob Babcock thinking" Villeneuava at 7.
> 
> It was kinda weird because i wasn't that mad about drafting CV, but then at pick 16 i wanted either Granger of Garcia. Then we draft Joey, and for some odd reason the announcers were praising babcock for that pick, and not #7. Weird!


The issue with Charlie V is he plays PF, same position as Chris Bosh. Neither are quick enough to play 3, and Bosh isn't strong enough to be a center. And you rarely select future backups with the 7th pick.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

HKF said:


> Martin and Garcia remind me of what Turkoglu and Christie should have been. Keep in mind both guys can shoot the basketball. *If Artest has his head on straight, this team can make it back to the WC Finals next season IMO*. Artest is the key to turning this team into a Title Contender IMO. It's good they traded for him now, because they may not have gotten Martin and Garcia otherwise.


 WHOA! i don't know about that, but certainly a playoff team. Need a real physical inside scorer/defender before i say that. Adelman likely won't be here next season (Don Nelson?). And if Nelly is our coach next year, we can trade Miller, who wouldn't fit with Nelson's offense, for some athletic bigs who may be available. maybe a deal like this can be pulled -

SACRAMENTO GETS - Stromile Swift, Jamaal Magloire
HOUSTON GETS - Shareef Abdur-Rahim, Dan Gadzuric
MILWAUKEE GETS - Corliss Williamson, Bonzi Wells, draft pick


----------



## CreeksideBaller (Jun 19, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> SACRAMENTO GETS - Stromile Swift, Jamaal Magloire
> HOUSTON GETS - Shareef Abdur-Rahim, Dan Gadzuric
> MILWAUKEE GETS - Corliss Williamson, Bonzi Wells, draft pick


uke: 

There's no way any of these teams would accept this trade. If you're gonna post trades, at least make them realistic.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I didn't think the trade was bad. Of course, he didn't say anything about the pick. Is it gonna happen? No. Is it the worst trade I have ever seen? No.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

that was just something i quickly thought of. the point is if Nellie is our coach next year, Brad Miller won't fit in, too slow, too unathletic. Acquire some bigs who can rebound score and run a la Phoenix


----------



## The_Notic (Nov 10, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> The issue with Charlie V is he plays PF, same position as Chris Bosh. Neither are quick enough to play 3, and Bosh isn't strong enough to be a center. And you rarely select future backups with the 7th pick.


You can never have too many good young bigs. Remember how Portland had the third pick, but they instead chose to trade it instead of drafting Chris Paul because they beleived that Sebastain Telfair was their PG of the future?? And plus, if Charlie was a good player (which he is) Screamin A. Smith wouldn't have been so hard on him. W/E, without Screamin A. Smith Charlie wouldnt have been as good as he is right now.


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

Those announcers look like idiots for bashing Charlie V the way they did. Steven A. tries to play it off like it was because they had Bosh, but as you stated above you take the most talented player at the time, and he certainly was one of the most talented in hindsight. I also look forward to Raptors playing Charlie V at SF. If it works thats going to be nightmares for other teams to contend with, he will have too much size on every other guy gaurding him plus he can hit the 3.


----------



## pmga (Mar 12, 2006)

A poor man's AK47


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

garcia is gonna be a star in this league. i love his attitude and how he plays. when is he coming back?


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> garcia is gonna be a star in this league. i love his attitude and how he plays. when is he coming back?



Any day now.


----------

